# Free Betta Drawings



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Free Betta Drawings For anyone anytime 
Here's a pic of my most recent Betta drawing*Get any color
Even YOUR fish

Free
1. Name
2. Tail type
3. Coloration


----------



## Sleepykitty (Jun 5, 2015)

Could you please draw Ra? He's a yellow/gold delta tail.


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sure


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do Storm? (not sure his color type but he has mostly blue now) He's a male Doubletail Plakat.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Can you draw bubbles (if any slots are open?) He's a halfmoon double tail. I'm not quite sure what his coloration is. :thankyou:


----------

